

Show HN: URL of Email - snipek
http://snipek.com/web/

======
snipek
Turn your email into a Web Page, so you can share the URL of your email via
email or social media.

~~~
ivan_ah
I guess you mean 1 specific email message, right? You need to be careful
because when you say "your email" I'm thinking "my whole inbox"

In general I think email is a very private thing (for the receiver, but
there's also an implicit assumption of the sender)

However, I can imagine a few use cases. People tweeting copies of their
acceptance letters to university: vanity. Also people could emial2tweet
annoying marketing emails: public shaming companies. That would be nice---
maybe then the recent email marketing craze will calm down!

~~~
snipek
Yes, you are right. It's a specific email message. I'll change the wording a
bit :)

Indeed, you've pointed out some nice use cases that I didn't think of. Thanks
for your comments!

